# rec..Shrimp Butter



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2005)

This is great on tiny slices of coctail rye..
Shrimp Butter:
8-oz cooked shrimp
8-oz. cream cheese, softened
1/4c. soft butter
3-Tab. minced green onion I like to use both the white and a little of the green
1/4 tea. dry dill weed
2-4 drops Tabasco
a pinch of salt
Thin sliced rye, pumpernickle or even french baguette
In mixing bowl, mix together all ingredients except the bread. Stir well. Spoon into a crock Cover and refrigerate at least 24 hours..Serve with thin sliced bread of choice
serves 10-12
enjoy 
kadesma


----------

